# pulled back muscle



## Pinkbear (Jul 2, 2014)

So today during a dead lift sesh girlfriends little brother pulled a back muscle.

He says it happened at the top of the lift coming back down.

He was only pulling 225. 

Any suggestions on to getting his back up and running again. He walking around the house all hunched over lol


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jul 2, 2014)

Does he deadlift or was he just trying it out his first time. Sounds like a pulled muscle, but I am pretty sure tomorrow he will know how serious it is.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 2, 2014)

Yes he was just warming up.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 2, 2014)

Roll it with a lacrosse ball or foam roller. Stretch. Keep it warm and stretched. 

If it's really bad where it's taking his breath away then only time will heal it. Usually nothing helps when it's that bad.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jul 2, 2014)

Ice and BioFreeze could be his best friend. I like the roll on biofreeze easier to apply.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Oldebull (Jul 2, 2014)

Agree with the above, all good points.
Light movement, staying in bed and/or on the couch doesn't help it heal. Light stretching and mobility will.
NSAIDS, such as Ibuprofen (Motrin) or Naproxen (Aleeve) may help, only take one or the other. Either can be taken with Tylenol.
If you (he) can get a hold of some muscle relaxers, those usually help. If nothing else, they help you sleep, and sleep helps you heal. 
As I general rule, I advise that if symptoms do not improve in 3-5 days, seek medical help. This isn't to say they will be all gone, but should be getting better. These things usually take a week or two to completely go away, good thing is, he has youth on his side.


----------



## KennyP (Jul 2, 2014)

HYDROCODONE APAP 10/500 usually does the trick


----------



## losieloos (Jul 2, 2014)

Girlfriend's little brother= pink bear.


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 2, 2014)

You see my friends, sisters, cousins little boys daddy stubbed his toe walking into the gym..........


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 2, 2014)

One time, at the gym, I tried to pull 495 and threw my back out.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 2, 2014)

I realize there are many power lifters here however 225 is no joke on dead lifting for mere mortals (normal people working out at the gym).


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for the advice.

As the rest of you ****ers.. I hope your dicks fall off


----------



## Rfagazzi (Jul 2, 2014)

SHRUGS said:


> Ice and BioFreeze could be his best friend. I like the roll on biofreeze easier to apply.
> !SHRUGS!



This along with some ibuprofen and aleve for the anti-inflammatory effect.


----------

